# Softwareupdate!



## Dok (26. April 2008)

Heute wurde ein dringendes und sehr umfangendes Sicherheitsupdate unserer Software durchgeführt. Das war noch nicht das angekündigte Funktionsupdate.

Da hierbei sehr viele Änderungen vorgenommen wurden können sind trotz umfangreicher Tests immer mal Fehler einschleichen. Bitte meldet alle Fehler die euch auffallen.

Hier kann Diskutiert werden.


----------

